# World eater army: should i get a dread?



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a mainly beserker army while themed it is very expensive points wise and has very little AT ability, in fact my shooting phase on really involves bolt pistols at 12" or the "havoc squad" other words very short, but i digress. Dreadnought worth it or not and if so what weapon combo would be best for my army? cc is an obvious choice but with so much cc in my force anyway maybe better to give it a DPC and a heavy weapon maybe TWLLC? thoughts?


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

go all combat and let power fists and dreadnought close combat weapons kill tank 
ps have you tryed bikes or raptors with the mark of khrone (using bezerkes heads to fit in) i have and the extra attacks realy catch people off gard.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

raptors i have squad o ten with MoK and i stick my jumpy lord with em! bikes im not a fan off, but raptors i have. thanks for input!


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

um, why don't you post the list so that we can see what you have and help you more effectively?


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

As with 99% of CSM players, I just don't like Chaos Dreads. Unreliable is an understatement. If you put a twin-linked lascannon on it, nothing in your army is safe from it. Imagine taking out your Termie Lord or one of your tanks with it. Of course you can always keep this stuff away from your Dread, but something is always in danger.

If you want some great ranged cover fire, take Obliterators.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

In my old World Eater force from a few yrs back (I do have Chaos Marines now as well, but its mixed and my own design) I used to have a converted DP Twin LC dread and he worked fine. He really didn't seem to fire frenzy that often and as I was aware of the issue I tended to make sure nothing too valuable was standing next to him. In fact he'd often stomp off on his own flank attacking anything that strayed too close. 

Yes it comes with risk, but I always felt the chance of one or two 6's in a game was equally as worth it as a Dread reaching your opponents line a turn earlier than normal can be devastating.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Missile Launchers

Ive been pondering this quite some time and come up with that answer. Whilst only S8 it has the option of shooting Frag on your models instead of Krak which is less lethal to your army:dunno:
But Id go for Defilers instead. Give em 4 DCCW and always move forwards and fire BattleCannon untill youre either close nuff to charge, lost Battlecannon(start to fleet) or dead. Fits the theme, and are good too :good:


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I stick my 2 cents in for Obliterators - They truly are an amazing model... With their various array of weaponry, they let you combat whatever threat you may be worried about. Anti tank, no problem we have las or melta, anti horde, no prob we have flamers, anti MEQ no prob we have plasma cannons etc etc... My Plague Marine army @ 1750 has 6 and they have been invaluable every game, from destroying Carni's to flaming ork hordes.... 

I havn't had much luck with a Dread - well to be honest, it hasn't lost me any games either... However, every turn I'm thinking, "I could be doing the same with with my Oblits for less points AND have options if anything else comes up."

Go for the obliterators and don't look back.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Remember friends, only army lists go in the army list sections. Other stuff usually belongs in General or Tactics.

Katie D


----------



## Black Crusader (Mar 17, 2008)

Bezerkers are psychotic. So why not play 2 psychotic dreads. With CC arms and maybe a heavy flamer. At only 105 points a piece you can go wrong. So what if it kills some bezerkers Khorne will still be pleased. Run that bad boy into squad of space marines, a mob of orks, or a school of fish and watch him work. Defilers are also very tempting. A bit more costly. But with the battle cannon it maybe worth it.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Black Crusader has it about right I think. CC dreads are good because they fit your theme, are cheap, and won't actually kill many of your guys if they go wrong anyway. That still leaves you with no guns though.

A lot depends on your army and style of play. If you want to have a pure world eaters army then you may not want things like obliterators. Obliterators are the best thing you can take for long ranged shooting though, and you should be aware that you will be at a disadvantage if you don't take anything with guns.

Unfortunately, there is a heavy clash between effectiveness and fluff in the CSM codex. To get the most out of your zerkers it's most effective to team them with 2 lash DPs and obliterators, but that's about the least fluffy thing you could possibly do.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

heh thanks for the input, i will post my list (its a shocking list more for fun and theme than for winning) when i get home from work


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Pfft, sounds like a GREAT list in that case, winning isnt everything... the Fluffy shall inherit the earth!!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

as a teaser i have like 36 bezerkers spilt up into 4 squads of 7, rest of models are lobbed around into otyhe squads for the theme. without goin into any detail i have 2hq,kharn, 4 squads 7 zerkers, 6 chosen, 10 raptors, 2 rhinos, sqaud of csm's, havocs.

very zerker heavy is a beast in cc, a cc dreader would be good with them for extra holy bunny ears affect!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I made a khorne list at 1500 points for fun, and the option i am going to give you fitted in...but took really a lot of points!!!!

4 man terminator squad with lightning claws + chaos lord in Termi armor with Deamon Weapon...in a LAND RAIDER!!!! 2 Twin Linked LC without the "fire frenzy", and with a BS of 4 (instead of the 3 of the Defiler). My own LR works like this:
-1: transport his deadly passengers (in my army, 5 termis with combi-meltas)
-2: kills every tank in LoS
or
-2': acts as a mobile bunker(great for termis(expensive) or zerkers

So if you have enought points, take a LR and a squad of psychotics-blood-drinking termies! :grin:

PS: in my list, i had:
-The termi squad + LR
-4 zerker squads (8 man each)
-1 CC dread with heavy flammer
-(not sure) 2 obliterators


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

hhmm seems like a sound plan...tbh prob end up getting both as i do like the fw WE dreader and you lr plan!


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

I think a Dred fits a world eater army nice. I mean your normal world eater is a blood crazyed psyco at the most of times. Stick one in a powerful tin can with a some nice close combat gear?

Its the only unit where you have to make sure its close enough to the enemy but far enough away from your own troops lol


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

lol mite avoid giving it plasma cannon!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Defilers are a good fit in Khorne armies not only can they have 5 CC Attacks without charge they are daemon possessed meaning crew shaken and stunned doesn't work.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

honestly, a dreadnought fits fluff wise, but i am unsure about its legitamate nature in the actual game itself. it has been my experiance that berzerkers don't like getting shot at and taking their armor saves, and that they protest this by rolling a lot of 1's and 2's. IME they would then be protesting from both sides of the feild effectivly helping the enemy to win...:victory:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i would give it two cc weapons and keet it away from zerkers as they get shot at enough as it is! my lot are alright with armour saves, they like surviving 26shots at one squad rounds and then running in for more!


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Zaden said:


> As with 99% of CSM players, I just don't like Chaos Dreads. Unreliable is an understatement.


I thought it was because the model was metal, about a decade old, and ugly. Or is that just me?


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dreads rock, give it a lascannon and set it away from the rest of your army...


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> I thought it was because the model was metal, about a decade old, and ugly. Or is that just me?


No that's correct. They just don't want to admit that's the reason why. :biggrin:




World Eater XII said:


> i would give it two cc weapons and keet it away from zerkers as they get shot at enough as it is! my lot are alright with armour saves, they like surviving 26shots at one squad rounds and then running in for more!


Well when you use loaded dice so that they always roll a 4,5 or 6 what do you expect? Of course they are going to make 26 saves and run ahead like the crazed, blood craving psychopaths they truly are! :laugh:


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

If you can shell over the cash for a FW World Eater dread, then by all means get it! A mentally unstable, crazed psychopath in a massive metal suit will certainly rain blood and take Skulls for the skull throne. I agree with the plasma cannon and the destruction is crazy, especially if you roll a 1 and you are closer to them.

A 2 CC Defiler would also fit the fluff and provide some much needed anti-tank for your army since it can charge in (fleeting most likely) and rip that vehicle a new one with 5 S10 attacks (!). Get 'em both.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dred's are ok, not too exciting though. A dual CC dread is pretty nasty and keeps from firing at your own stuff when it goes nuts, (and it always does that at the worst times.) As said above, Defilers are a nice choice when equipped with extra CC weapons for a Khorne army. The cannon brings the anti tank you are looking for too. Being possessed adds a bit of fluff and ignores shaken/stunned results too.

Round peg for a round hole? Defiler fits nicely into your list...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

For fluff? Sure. But than again that'd go in the fluff section.

If you're asking about the sound tactical knowledge of adding a dread to a CC army, the answer is F%$K no. No not ever. Never ever ever ever.

You'd be better off hoping his tanks FALL off the table by their own weight than with chaos dreads


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i agree, if i where you, this would be the ONE and ONLY chaos army that i would condone using defilers over vindicators. their a much better walker for the purposes of Khorne. no way in hell to the dreadnought. 

as to the looks of the model, sure its FUGLY, but if it functioned like a dreadnought should i would use it in a heart beat...probably use a loyalist model and simpley convert it though....damn its fugly.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

if i got a dreader id get the fw world eater model, fluff or no fluff its still gonna put some fear onto the table!


----------

